# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ինչու՞ տղամարդիկ չեն լսում, իսկ կանայք մեքենա վարել չգիտեն

## Warum?!

Ձեր ուշադրությանն ենք ներկայացնում գերմանական նոր կատակերգություն, որը Դուք ՇՈՒՏՈՎ կկարողանաք դիտել Հայաստանի կինոթատրոններում:

ԻՆՉՈ՞Ւ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՉԵՆ ԼՍՈՒՄ, ԻՍԿ ԿԱՆԱՅՔ ՄԵՔԵՆԱ ՎԱՐԵԼ ՉԳԻՏԵՆ

Միջին հաշվարկներով կինը օրեկան արտասանում է մոտ 20000 բառ: Դրանց տղամարդը կարող է պատասխանել բազմանշանակ ծամածռությամբ` սպորտային որևէ հաղորդման մեջ խորացած լինելով: Դարեր ի վեր, մարդկության առաջին իսկ օրերից սկսած, էվոլյուցիան միայն ապացուցել է երկու սեռերի միջև եղած անհաղթահարելի տարբերությունները: Ի՞նչ է կատարվում:

Փորձենք տալ հարցի պատասխանը դիտարկելով երկու օրինակ. Յանը (ԲԵՆՆՈ ՖՅՈՒՐՄԱՆ) հաջողակ փաստաբան է, սպորտի սիրահար և անբուժելի կնամոլ, իսկ Կատրինը (ՋԵՍՍԻԿԱ ՇՎԱՐՑ)` հմայիչ և գործունյա կին է` միաժամանակ օժտված անհույս ռոմանտիզմով: Նրանք կարող էին իդեալական զույգ դառնալ, եթե չլիներ երկու խոչընդոտ: Յանը անընդունակ է դիմադրելու նույնիսկ ամենաչնչին սեքսուալ գրգիռներին, ինչպիսին, օրինակ, իր քարտուղարուհի Էնջիի (ՆԱԴՅԱ ԲԵԿԿԵՐ) վերնազգեստի խորը բացվածքն է: Կատրինը, որն անշուշտ օժտված է բարձր մտավոր ունակություններով, անզեն է գտնվում իրեն հերոս երևակայող գրող-ճանապարհորդ Յոնաթանի (ՈՒՎԵ ՕԽՍԵՆԿՆԵԽՏ) հանդուգն սիրահետումների առջև:



Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
կադրեր կինոնկարից  :LOL:

----------


## Janita Hero

ես էլ մտածեցի էս ինչ հավես թեմայա, չնայած ա, բայց դեռ ֆիլմը չկա, իմաստ կա սենց շուտ  բացել կինոյի մասին քննարկում..
Այ օրինակ ուրիշ կլիներ եթե հենց տենց թեմա լիներ  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> ես էլ մտածեցի էս ինչ հավես թեմայա, չնայած ա, բայց դեռ ֆիլմը չկա, իմաստ կա սենց շուտ  բացել կինոյի մասին քննարկում..
> Այ օրինակ ուրիշ կլիներ եթե հենց տենց թեմա լիներ


Ինձ էլ թվաց, թե թեման հենց էտպես ա :Sad: 

Եթե էդպես լիներ, ես կհարցնեի` ի՞նչ կա աշխարհում ավելի վտանգավոր, քան կնոջ` ավտոմեքենա վարելը:
Ամեն դեպքում փորձեք պատասխանել :Smile:

----------

